# Ammo for bersa thunder plus



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

for those that own a bersa thunder - is it ammo sensitive?
what ammo do you use?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I never fire steel cased, but most everything else seems to run fine for me. I usually use the Remington 102 grain Golden Sabers for street carry, and just about any brass cased ball ammo for practice. I have noticed one thing on just about any Bersa I have ever owned though, and that is after about 80-100 rounds, I start to experience some FTF or FTE. Mine seems to be sensitive to crud build up. Other than that, their great guns.:numbchuck:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so you clean and relube after every 100 rounds?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine does not seem ammo sensitive but does need cleaning more (round count)often than my Sigs


----------



## jframe (Apr 3, 2009)

My Bersa Thunder .380 shoot everything but Winchester target rounds with a slightly flattened nose. These cause occasional FTF. Everything else goes BANG. I shoot mostly reloads.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Apr 24, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> I never fire steel cased, but most everything else seems to run fine for me. I usually use the Remington 102 grain Golden Sabers for street carry, and just about any brass cased ball ammo for practice. I have noticed one thing on just about any Bersa I have ever owned though, and that is after about 80-100 rounds, I start to experience some FTF or FTE. Mine seems to be sensitive to crud build up. Other than that, their great guns.:numbchuck:


I have a Bersa Thunder 9 UC Pro and I've put hundreds of rounds of different ammos through it and I have never had a failure of any kind with mine.


----------



## mustang652 (May 2, 2010)

The rules seem to vary a bit with each gun, but on my BT380s, one of which I've had for six years, and 9UC, I stick with the general rule of American Made, brass cased, and round nosed in FMJs. Like many have complained, the first of my 380s did not like the Winchester blunt nose or the early versions of Buffalo Bore JHPs when the 380 was new. I still don't use either of them, but other report no problems once the 380 is broken in. On JHPs, I've not had any problems, other than already mentioned, but again, American Made, brass cased JHPs for all guns. The guys and gals of the Bersa Chat forum discourage the use of any steel cased due to excessive extractor wear. I've not had a crud build up problem so far. After firing, I clean with home made Ed's Red, followed by a liberal application of non-chlorinated aresol brake cleaner to rinse and use Finish Line Dry Teflon Lube. For street carry I use Federal Premium +P 147gr in the 9 and Speer Gold Dot currently, but being they're being replaced with Corbon DPX, in the 380s as they test out better than the Speers.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

My thunder plus is not sensitive to ammo but I carry it with either Speer 90 gr GDHP or Corbon 90 gr JHP


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BurgerBoy said:


> I have a Bersa Thunder 9 UC Pro and I've put hundreds of rounds of different ammos through it and I have never had a failure of any kind with mine.


I have only owned the .380 ACP models. I don't know about the other calibers.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

jframe said:


> My Bersa Thunder .380 shoot everything but Winchester target rounds with a slightly flattened nose. These cause occasional FTF. Everything else goes BANG. I shoot mostly reloads.


Some of the other forums I'm on have had a lot of trouble with the Wal-Mart white box Winchesters in other calibers. I just bought a 100 round box but haven't been out to the range to try them yet. So far it seems to feed just about anything else I've tried. I'm now reloading some and need to try them out with cast.


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

Have two 9mm thunder uc pros. No problems with any ammo. Shooting DRS reloads now with no problem. Good weight @32.1 oz loaded. I have two of them and love to shoot em.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*so you clean and relube after every 100 rounds?*



> so you clean and relube after every 100 rounds?


Why not?

The Bersa (unlike some competitors) is ridiculously easy to take apart and clean,,,
It's so easy in fact that it should be done after every range trip,,,
There's no excuse for a dirty Bersa Thunder pistol.

Aarond

.


----------

